# Template of Table Required for Burstner Argos 2 748 :)



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys

For 2 years we've managed well without a table in our 2005 748 but would like to have one!

Rather than pay the £400 + to Burstner, I'm thinking of getting one made but could do with a template.

The table might be the same in a 747, I'm not sure - here's a picture of the 747 table:



If any kind soul could make a paper or CAD template for me, I'd be so grateful. I will of course pay any expenses. 

Many thanks

John


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

John

Your picture didn't make it, perhaps you could try again?

Sandy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You would need to be a qualified sheet metalworker to make the abortion that came with my 2003 model. I took it out ages ago.

I doubt my top section will be the same but when you get a photo up I will compare as I have it set up in the spare room (it was a temporary kitchen during building work).


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I have the pedastol part but not the actual table.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Have you actually priced a Burstner one up? Although I do know they can be an expensive part.

Have you considered O'Leary's in Hull who may not have a Burstner table but they do carry a wide selection.

I just Googled 'Motorhome table tops' and Images came up with a few very similar to the one you are looking for including some on Ebay.

Alan


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Alan

£400 from Burstner!

I'm not really sure how much we'll actually use it to be honest so £400 for something we might not use that much is a bit OTT 

Cheers

john


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Seen as how you only need a table occasionally (and it is not utilised for a bed etc.) you have 3 choices much cheaper than a Burstner one.

A lightweight freestanding one .... available in all shapes and sizes that can also be used outdoors.

A swivel one that is attached to the wall or furniture with a removable top (or not) which is less obtrusive. A google should find plenty of choice.

get a carpenter to make a table top to your dimensions.


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Spartacus 

It's because the table duals as part of the bed that I'd like to create something the same size as the original, hence the request for a template.

I guess having the measurements would be good.


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

hi john, you could try getting one from a motorhome breakers.


----------

